
Building Product – Startup School 2018 [video] - r_singh
https://www.startupschool.org/videos/37
======
ArtWomb
"Oftentimes I see this in reverse. People think solution first. And when the
customer they thought doesn't like their product. They try and find some
other, random customer who does. They might even have some completely
different problem. And they try shopping around their solution. Because they
think their solution is the genius part. I think the problem is the genius
part."

Words of wisdom ;)

